# Today on RO - Tuesday



## Becca (Nov 24, 2009)

[align=center]_






_ _Welcome to todayâs news on RabbitsOnline.net by Becca 

___________________ :hearts:__________________






Happy Birthday to every bun and everyone celebrating today!
Have a great day! 

If you are celebrating a special occasion and want it to be mentioned in the news make sure it is entered in the  Calendar !






Welcome:
 Alora & Zentor 
 Megan & Smokey Blue 
 Crystal and her mini rex buck! 
 Lindsay and her bunnies! 
 Einstein and his slave! 

Give these new members a nice warm welcome to them and their bunnies!
Remember if youâre a new member and havenât introduced yourself. Click  Here








Have you entered the latest Photo Phile contest?  Hoppy Holidays! _ 

 Remembering Our Angels 
 Tribute Video 2009 

"_*Iâm thinking this year it would be nice for people to contribute their own design *(this is the main specific reason I have posted this so early)*. *So what Iâm looking for is for people to submit scene that they feel would be appropriate for this video. This could be a scene with a rainbow and some landscape, or what you imagine Rainbow Bridge to be, a photo you have taken yourself (say of a rainbow, or some peaceful scenery), it could be a drawing or a collage, it could be a digitally created scene or similar, or anything else you feel might work. I do ask though that we have no photos of pets or other animals in there, and I guess no pictures of people either, because I feel that might detract away from the rabbit being mentioned. Remember, this is a general picture and will be used to remember several different rabbits. I canât promise to use them all (because I donât know how many people might be interested), I also canât actually promise to use any of them, but any that are used will have a mention of the artist on them. *If you want to do one of these, then please let me know so I know if I am waiting for any submissions (I would hate to complete the video and miss out someoneâs work because I didnât realise it was being done)." - Tracy (Flashy) 
*_[/align][align=center]___________________ :hearts:__________________[/align][align=center]_ 
 Denise has been on the forum for a year now! 

We have a  famous bunny on the forum! 

Lulu  PHOTOS 

How old was your  oldest bunny? 
_[/align][align=center]_
_ [/align][align=center]____________________ :hearts:__________________ 


INFIRMARY NOTICE:
 PLEASE POST AGE, BREED AND OTHER DETAILS IN ALL INFIRMARY THREADS 

Prayers Needed For:
 Peter 
 Barnaby 
_[/align][align=center]____________________ :hearts:___________________[/align][align=center]_
_ _  New Hay Company 

 Is Kirby mad? 

 Anything to worry about? 





*

*_What's your name? 
My name is Kirby, king of Rabbit Nation.

What's your age or your 'estimated' age?
I am 3 years old

What breed are you?
I am a Satin mix bunny.


Who's your slave?
Kirbyultra (mommy's name is Helen). She took me home to Dreamland.I was outside and cold before. Being home was like a dream to me, so I called it Dreamland. Then mommy crowned me king and turned my Dreamland into the Rabbit Nation. 

 
What's your favourite thing to do?
Sit and let mommy rubmy head.

What's your favourite food?
My favorite food is Royal Craisins. They're royal because they are only for me!

What do you disapprove of?
Toby. Vacuums. Vets.:shock:

A bit about you?
I'm a shy bunny. But I really like to come out formy pellets and fruit goodies. I have lots of toys and sometimes I even blog on RO. I have a mean servant named Toby. He is my guard-bun. He always chases me around but I'm sure if there was danger, he would eat it. I love my Rabbit Nation. I watch over it every day.


A picture of yourself...



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]___________________ :hearts:__________________[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]If you know of a bunny on here you want to be Bunny Star or a bunny you would like to know more about just PM me! 
[/align][align=center]:biggrin2:[/align][align=center]___________________ :hearts:__________________[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Have a great day 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]:highfive::highfive:
 [/align]


----------



## irishlops (Nov 24, 2009)

"Iâm thinking this year it would be nice for people to contribute their own design (this is the main specific reason I have posted this so early). So what Iâm looking for is for people to submit scene that they feel would be appropriate for this video. This could be a scene with a rainbow and some landscape, or what you imagine Rainbow Bridge to be, a photo you have taken yourself (say of a rainbow, or some peaceful scenery), it could be a drawing or a collage, it could be a digitally created scene or similar, or anything else you feel might work. I do ask though that we have no photos of pets or other animals in there, and I guess no pictures of people either, because I feel that might detract away from the rabbit being mentioned. Remember, this is a general picture and will be used to remember several different rabbits. I canât promise to use them all (because I donât know how many people might be interested), I also canât actually promise to use any of them, but any that are used will have a mention of the artist on them. If you want to do one of these, then please let me know so I know if I am waiting for any submissions (I would hate to complete the video and miss out someoneâs work because I didnât realise it was being done)." - Tracy (Flashy) 

were do you post them? do you pm them???


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, PM me with them Elena. Or, PM me if you are interested. If its something drawn then I appreciate not everyone has a scanner, so you could sent it to me by post (and if you wanted-and got permission- I could then send it back).

I think the bit about PMing me was posted in the original thread somewhere. I hope.


----------



## irishlops (Nov 24, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Yes, PM me with them Elena. Or, PM me if you are interested. If its something drawn then I appreciate not everyone has a scanner, so you could sent it to me by post (and if you wanted-and got permission- I could then send it back).
> 
> I think the bit about PMing me was posted in the original thread somewhere. I hope.


 Ok, I do have a scanner, but if you want I will have no problem in sending you it by post if a strike is not on. 
Thanks for telling me so soon after I posted


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2009)

Scanning is fine 

By the way, you were one of the people I was thinking of when this idea popped into my head.


----------



## irishlops (Nov 24, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Scanning is fine
> 
> By the way, you were one of the people I was thinking of when this idea popped into my head.


 Awh, thanks for thinking of me! :bunnydance:


----------



## myheart (Nov 24, 2009)

Awe... look, it's out little King Kirby who is the Bunny Star today!!! Such a little sweetie!!  I think he should come visit me for a vacation from overseeing his Kingdom day in and day out.  

myheart

p.s. Kirby, I don't have any Lettuce Hats, so you are safe here...


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 24, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Awe... look, it's out little King Kirby who is the Bunny Star today!!! Such a little sweetie!!  I think he should come visit me for a vacation from overseeing his Kingdom day in and day out.
> 
> myheart
> 
> p.s. Kirby, I don't have any Lettuce Hats, so you are safe here...



Not if the the slaves have anything to say about it, myheart! King Kirby has many important matters to tend to in the rabbit nation. Lettuce inspection, pellet inspection, craisin inspection, banana inspection... the list goes on and on! Lettuce hat or no lettuce hat, a dutiful king does his job to his fullest.:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2009)

Any ideas of which bunny could be the next bunny star? PM Me


----------

